
Ellsworth Kelly (1923–2015) - lermontov
http://www.apollo-magazine.com/ellsworth-kelly-1923-2015/
======
smpetrey
I live in Dallas and thankfully a lot of private collectors in the area lend
their Kelly's often to the museums around Dallas/Fort Worth. Over the past few
years, I've gotten to see a lot of his work.

Also if you ever find yourself in NYC you can sometimes find Kelly's works in
the collections at the MoMA, Guggenheim, the Whitney and some of the galleries
in Chelsea.

It's sad to see him go, he lived such an exciting life.

~~~
wsh91
His work is also at LACMA. Treasures, all.

